# Goat straining to urinate



## Frosty44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello I have an old very pampered pet goat 13 yrs old alpine/ nubian, she has never been bred been very healthy until this yr. when her coat started to look very shaggy & I noticed when she was urinating she makes a gruntting sound then she would walk a few steps & squat , grunt & urinate small amounts again. I called the vet & she ask me if she had a pot belly which she always has had but a little more so, she's been wormed on a regular schedule, but the vet said it was probably a tape worm to worm her again with Valbazen 10 cc, 3 different times one week apart, add vitamins with electrolytes (Vi-tal) to her water no grain only roughage, I might add the appetite has always been very good she is spunky however she is still straining to urinate, tomorrow will be the last dose of the Valbazen. The vet said she was straining to urinate because of dehydration. Anybody had the same problem or comment? Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I would assume bladder infection.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I would assume bladder infection.


me too...Was the subject of a possible bladder or UTI brought up? If not, I sure would look into that and get her on anti-biotics asap. What is her temp?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I was also thinking bladder or kidney infection? Temp. would help determine if she's got some type of infection.

Bucks & wethers that have trouble urinating usually have Urinary Calculi, I have heard doe's can get it also but don't usually have the same trouble going pee becuase their opening is bigger to urinate from. It causes stones, like people would get kidney stones only these get trapped & block the hole at the end of the pizzle on a male goat so they can't urinate.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

i also agree that it could be a UTI. Can you get a urine sample to take in? That isn't usually very expensive to check.


----------



## Frosty44 (Jul 9, 2010)

The urine is clear, & I suggested a UTI to the vet but she said probably not, what Antibiotic do you suggest?


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

*I* would insist on the urine being checked. 
I don't give antibiotics unless there's a reason (fever, green snot, obvious infection) and since you can't be certain of there being an actual infection, I wouldn't give anything. At that age, it's not unreasonable to be concerned about a tumor causing pressure to make her strain. If she were mine I'd have x-rays or ultrasound done to at least rule that out.
I'm sorry, I don't know what else to suggest. 



Frosty44 said:


> The urine is clear, & I suggested a UTI to the vet but she said probably not, what Antibiotic do you suggest?


----------



## Frosty44 (Jul 9, 2010)

I appreciate all the replys, I'm in such a remote area that x-rays don't exist, the Vet I consulted is retired now after a stroke so far the goat is looking better I've done all I can & she doesn't appear in any distress she even played with the dog & gunieas yesterday, it just may be close to her time. I will attempt to get some urine & take it to the other vet surely he can check urine for infection but he has a big sign up he only treats cats & dogs.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

This probly won't cure anything but my goats litterally LOVE it so I know they drink more. Put Apple cider Vinegar in her water. Mine will drink the bucket dry beofre drinking any regular water.

I started it in the summer months only years ago & for the doe's becuse someone told me that's what they did & I was new to goats & didn't know anything. Now everyone gets it everyday, year around.

Surely can't hurt her & she may drink more water which may help what ever's going on too.
I put about 1/2 to 1 cup in a 2 gallon bucket. Enough to make the water a light golden color.


----------



## Frosty44 (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought antibiotic crumbles today as suggested, mixed it with a little feed, she ate a little bit of it, started running around crazy, bleeting kicking the side of the barn & breathing heavy I thought she was dying for sure, she is really having difficulty peeing today it's down to drops I know she is in pain, it's just breaking my heart. I live in such a remote area I have to depend on farmers to help me & when she answers the phone a vet who doesn't really know how to treat goats I don't think & who's 50 miles away from me.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That is a bazaar reaction! Is she grinding her teeth? I would get some injectable anti-biotic in her asap. I would think that a farmer would have it on hand  Poor girl


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

My heart breaks for you, I can hear your helplessness and unfortunately I have no suggestions other than if you can't get a good vet to help you, please don't let her linger. Praying for her and you.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a list of medications. Go to the Anti-biotic section and it lists all the different ones available and the dosage. http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm#anti


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Also, ask your farmer friends if they have any Banamine...horse people would be most likely to have. It will help her with the pain.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

How is she doing today?


----------



## Frosty44 (Jul 9, 2010)

7-13-10 Update
Well she doesn't like apple cider vinegar water & she let me know about it so I gave her just plain old fresh water & my son said she drank real good, spent about 1 hr with her this morning grooming & talking to her, her appetite was good. I got the number to a Vet that treats mostly horses & said he also can treat goats but a cousin happen to call & said that vet wasn't up to par on goats but gave me a number of another vet, did get a temp today & it was 101.1 according to my book that's a little below normal will call the vet my cousin recommended he has lots of goats he thinks it might be kidney failure or tumor due to her age, seems like she would have fever with a UTI. 
Anybody know how they act with Kidney failure or a tumor blocking their bladder? She sure threw that antibotic cumbles up all over the place, she doesn't seem to be in any pain today she even climbed up on her platform.
Thanks again for your support


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm glad she is not in pain, drinking and eating is a good sign. Let us know what the vet says. Hugs to you and your goat!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I don't know where you are, but depending on your area, manzanita, or uva ursi (bear berry), or cleavers or even a big bucket of parsley will help with kidney problems.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I"m keeping my fingers crossed for the both of you Frosty. I know how frustrating & heartbreaking it is having a pet depending on you & not knowing what to do! Hopefully the vet can help determine what the problem is & what you should do.

As long as she's eating & drinking & not in pain that's a good thing. Could be cancer or a tumor but we'll hope for good news anyways.
Let us know what the vet says when you find out please.
Keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## Frosty44 (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so flustrated today & sadden, Elsie won't eat now & there is no poop or pee anywhere, she is standing looking in a daze, her stomach is quite large equal on both sides not lop sided. I have called 3 vets one told me it's to late everything is shutting down & the other 2 are suppose to call me back. My gut feeling is that when I wormed her the worms have blocked her colon when they died & in turn has blocked her bladder, one friend said she might have a twisted gut . In a human a impaction can put pressure on your bladder & you can't urinate as well. I am in the Ouachita mountains of Arkansas for those of you who have asked. I guess my best bet at this time is to prepare to have someone to come & put her down for me so she won't suffer we are under heat advisory today she has shade but it will be miserable for her. Will keep you posted. Thanks everyone


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You could wet her down to help her deal with the heat.

Since does can get UT it might be a good idea to get some AC into her just in case.

I doubt that dead worms could cause that kind of blockage.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinking UTI. The worm idea seems a bit of a stretch.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

I also agree, worms can't block the UT. I still can't help but think it's a spreading tumor because of her age and other symptoms. Prayers and hugs to you both.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going through this.  This really is a hard one to diagnose via internet or phone. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Elsie.


----------



## Frosty44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Latest Update, got the goat to a vet, she had fluid built up in her abdomen her heart is giving out & not pumping very well, due to the fluid build up it put so much pressure on the internal organs they couldn't work the vet drained the fluid from the abdomen, put down a stomach tube & a rectal tube, checked her for worms & she still has eggs I wormed her wilth Valbazen 10 cc 3 seperate times 1 week apart & still have eggs. Anyway she got electrolytes, & a shot of Baytril I have to give her another shot tomorrow. To be honest I don't think she will be here tomorrow the long trip & all the trauma has about done her in. Will give you another up date tomorrow.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Ohhh, I'm so sorry. It sounds like you've given her a great life and lots of love, bless your heart. You've done a very good job in caring for her and her long life reflects that. Sending more prayers and hugs for you both.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Hoping for good news today Frosty! Thank goodness you've had each other for 13 years! I know how tough this is on you especially & sending my Hugs to you both!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the update...hopefully she will settle in and be ok. More hugs and lots of prayers.


----------



## Frosty44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thurs Am > I just knew Elsie would be gone on to goat heaven this am but when I called out her name she answered, however she's unable to get up on her feet that trip & trauma really did her in she's eating & drinking still no poop or urine that I can see & the vet told my son to give her mineral oil & a second dose of antibiotics today. Just keeping her comfortable she even acts like she likes this extra attention she really likes being hand fed. She's layed up in her stable on fresh hay with a fan circulating, I keep watching for any signs of pain but so far she acts like her old self. The vet said if it was her time she would go with or without treatment but to give it a little time before we decide to put her down.

PS my son checked his papers & Elsie is 15 yrs old born in the spring of 1995.
I appreciate all the moral support here you just can't believe. God Bless you all


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We haven't had one pass due to old age yet. I cannot truly imagine what you are going through.

God bless your goat.

Huggs,
Alice


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well if this is her time, she will definitely know she was loved and well cared for. 15 years old...wow. Continued prayers and hang in there!


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

I just saw this thread. Can't imagine what you all are going through. Elsie sounds like a wonderful lady, and you sound like a fantastic goat person! Hugs to all of you. give her a hug from me, too.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Hugs from here, too. Wow, to have one actually live to be a ripe old age is wonderful. There are just so many things that can go wrong! My old girl is maybe 8.


----------



## Frosty44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Saturday>> Update
Can you believe Elsie is still alive it's been hard work but I have been giving her almost 24 hr care today we have active bowel sounds coming from the left side now she has tried to stand up she drinking & eating on the negative side still no pee or poop, contacted a expert from Washington St. Very nice lady who's been very helpful. More later please keep us in prayer.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

Elsie is one strong lady! and you are great to be working so hard to help her. I sure hope all turns out well.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Good to hear it.

Would an enema help her?


----------



## Frosty44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone rest in peace Elsie see you at the rainbow bridge.
Spring 1995-July 17th 2010.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

My heart is breaking with Yours Frosty44, I can hardly see to type this!
I've never had a goat that old yet but have had a dog live 13 years & know what heartbreak it is to loose such a good friiend & companion, Big Hugs to you & your family!
RIP Elsie girl.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Oh Elsie. RIP, dear girl.

I'm so sorry. You gave her an exceptional life and she was lucky beyond measure to have you~


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Ohhh I'm so very sorry  Hugs to you...you did everything you could for her and you will be together again.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

so sad, i am very sorry. you did a great job helping her tho., she knew you loved her.


----------



## Frosty44 (Jul 9, 2010)

This morning was very hard, even in sickness when I'd call her name every morning she'd answer me. Yes she was dearly loved almost to much, it's as bad as loosing a human. I'm going thru the stages of grief & guilty feelings if I'd only done this or that, second guessing my self if I caused her pain by trying to help her. Elsie had such a strong will to live when most animals get sick they quit eating or drinking & she never did. I have learned a lot during this experience. Thank you all for your support. Christine


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

Christine, I'm so sorry. Give yourself the time you need to grieve. Please don't feel guilty. Elsie obviously had a great and joyous life, thanks to you.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

These feelings you are having are expected when you loose someone so close to your heart...in your heart. Unfortunately you just have to go through them  it stinks. All I can tell you is that it will get better but it will take time. Just do what you can and let yourself go through the sadness. When you start second guessing try to get your mind onto something else. You didn't cause her pain by trying to help. Because she had such a strong will she wanted you to help and you did. But it was just her time to go and she knows how much you love her. Hugs to you...I know how awful it is and feel bad that you have to go through it.


----------



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

How is Elsie?!! Haven't gotten an update in days. I hope everything is okay, but if she passed then I hope it was peaceful.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Just found this thread. Christine, I am so very sad about your loss. I do understand the pain of losing a goat you love as much as you obviously loved Elsie (and she obviously loved you). .... hugs hun


----------

